# VA EMT-B Retesting Information



## BangBang (Dec 16, 2009)

I was trying to find this information out, but don't see it on the ODEMSA EMT site.

I will be retaking the trauma portion over again on the EMT-B state exam (yea... I failed a critical criteria by being nervous, but I passed everything else)... but, nowhere does it say the number of times you can re-test. I naturally always think about the worst-case scenario (can't help it)... so what happens if I fail again :wacko: ? 

Again, this is for the VA state exam.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 22, 2009)

BangBang said:


> I was trying to find this information out, but don't see it on the ODEMSA EMT site.
> 
> I will be retaking the trauma portion over again on the EMT-B state exam (yea... I failed a critical criteria by being nervous, but I passed everything else)... but, nowhere does it say the number of times you can re-test. I naturally always think about the worst-case scenario (can't help it)... so what happens if I fail again :wacko: ?
> 
> Again, this is for the VA state exam.



Hiya, ya sound a lot like me, heh.. I don't know where in VA you are, but I took my state exam on the 16th (Pretty sure I failed the trauma section too,I believe I  forgot O2 of all the things!) 
Anyways, I took mine at the Springfield Campus (Northern Virginia Community College), I asked about retakes and one of the instructors said that there will be one on the 6th of January. I don't know whether or not you can take it there, but I would just call the school and see if you can sign up for retesting.


----------



## tactics (Dec 23, 2009)

*retest in va*

Hi,

In Virginia you get one initial try and if you fail any part of that you can retest one more time.  If you are unfortunate and fail again you must go back to class and take 36 hours of review.  Then you can test again, good luck !


----------



## resq330 (Dec 23, 2009)

tactics said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Virginia you get one initial try and if you fail any part of that you can retest one more time.  If you are unfortunate and fail again you must go back to class and take 36 hours of review.  Then you can test again, good luck !





I agree with tactics.

See if this link will help you out with finding a place to retest.

http://169.134.226.36/ctsite.nsf/Test+Sites+by+Regional+Council?OpenView


----------



## tactics (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 23, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> Hiya, ya sound a lot like me, heh.. I don't know where in VA you are, but I took my state exam on the 16th (Pretty sure I failed the trauma section too,I believe I  forgot O2 of all the things!)
> Anyways, I took mine at the Springfield Campus (Northern Virginia Community College), I asked about retakes and one of the instructors said that there will be one on the 6th of January. I don't know whether or not you can take it there, but I would just call the school and see if you can sign up for retesting.



Completely misread the question, sorry!
*blames it on lack of sleep* :unsure:


----------



## tactics (Dec 24, 2009)

*exhausted*

We all know where you are coming from.-_-


----------

